# 1970's lime green chopper. Anyone ever seen one.



## TexasIvan (Nov 4, 2011)

In the early to mid 70's I got a lime green chopper. It had 4 straight chrome forks and maybe springs too. I've looked all over the internet and can't find it.  I don't remember who made it. Can anyone help?


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 5, 2011)

*chopper*

pictures would help to ID it.


----------



## azhearseguy (Nov 5, 2011)

maybe a columbia SS chopper?
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...3132948993908585192&page=1&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## TexasIvan (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, azhearseguy, but that's not it. I guess I need to ask my mom and dad if they have any old pictures of it. I know that I don't have any.


----------



## azhearseguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah without pictures or a detailed discribtion, it's almost impossible to figure out what you had!. Almost every bicycle maker made Chopper bikes back in the 60-early70's..


----------

